# Slash's rig on Guitargeek.com



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thought this would be of interest. Slash's touring rig. 

Slash – 2012 &mdash; GuitarGeek


----------



## rocker67

That is a cool rig he has. I am surprised by the fact he use vintage 30's in his cabinets.


----------



## rocker67

I would of thought maybe he used the gt12-75 speakers or a combination of the two.


----------



## trobdcso

According to my memory, He's been using V30's forever.


----------



## diesect20022000

that's a balls out rig right there


----------



## treetrunk

Nice. Now, what about Malmsteen's 2011-2012 rig


----------



## guitargoalie

shame he's only using the jubilees for clean now, those were his best live dirty tones ever, live era guns and houston velvet revolver...drool


----------



## pavs

Is he using Pickguards in his les pauls now?? Hmmmmmm


----------



## Söulcaster

guitargoalie said:


> shame he's only using the jubilees for clean now, those were his best live dirty tones ever, live era guns and houston velvet revolver...drool



Thats only live I think he is still usin the jubilee/AC30 combo for cleans when recording like when he was with Velvet revolver.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

I don't think I've ever seen him with the Axess LP. Whammy bars on LP's just don't go together....IMHO.


----------



## JkGriffin

Ok rig for home use I guess...


----------



## kelv_w

LPMarshall hack said:


> I don't think I've ever seen him with the Axess LP. Whammy bars on LP's just don't go together....IMHO.



here's one


----------



## elcid

LPMarshall hack said:


> I don't think I've ever seen him with the Axess LP. Whammy bars on LP's just don't go together....IMHO.




Personally I don;t think whammy bars go together with any guitar


----------



## lucidspoon

Hrm... I'm going to try out looping the cable coming out of my guitar 3 times on the ground... I bet that's where Slash tone comes from...


----------



## trobdcso

pavs said:


> Is he using Pickguards in his les pauls now?? Hmmmmmm



Nice catch.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

I could care less that / rig is mapped out. What I want to know is how can I get this same cartoon drawing of my own rig! I bet there's a few people here that would want to have their rigs drawn out like this, too (much cooler than making a dorky list in your signature!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I could care less that / rig is mapped out. What I want to know is how can I get this same cartoon drawing of my own rig! I bet there's a few people here that would want to have their rigs drawn out like this, too (much cooler than making a dorky list in your signature!



Contact the guys at guitargeek.com and ask them how they do it.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Not a floyd whammy, but an early kind of whammy that's still in use today. Though this guy doesn't use whammy anymore, he did alright with it on his Les Paul:


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Contact the guys at guitargeek.com and ask them how they do it.


 I've tried contacting these fools, but they basically state that the software they developed is their property and that they aren't sharing it with anyone. I think that they also get special permission by companies to make representations of trademarks, logos, and general likeness, so that also might be another reason they won't share, but they never told me that in writing. No problem: life will still go on.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

elcid said:


> Personally I don;t think whammy bars go together with any guitar



For me, I always felt whammies should go on pointy 80's shredder type guitars.


----------



## Keaulana

He has always used Vintage 30


----------



## Keaulana

guitargoalie said:


> shame he's only using the jubilees for clean now, those were his best live dirty tones ever, live era guns and houston velvet revolver...drool



I agree!!!!!!!!!!! the use your illusion tour was a great jubilee sound!!!!


----------



## pavs

With a little bit of Powerpoint you can do this!
Here's mine...
\m/
p.s. Don't tell my boss ;o)


----------



## hidetox

Da*n. Couldn't resist but to attempt one myself... ... nice work Pavs!


----------



## Harlequin tusk

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> I could care less that / rig is mapped out. What I want to know is how can I get this same cartoon drawing of my own rig! I bet there's a few people here that would want to have their rigs drawn out like this, too (much cooler than making a dorky list in your signature!



Ask Nuke, he has the same illustration for his setup.


----------



## Harlequin tusk

MonstersOfTheMidway said:


> Not a floyd whammy, but an early kind of whammy that's still in use today. Though this guy doesn't use whammy anymore, he did alright with it on his Les Paul:



Is that Clapton?????


----------



## Wiking

Yep. But check that battered cymball. Back in the day when they really pounded that shit.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

Harlequin tusk said:


> Is that Clapton?????


Indeed that is Slow Hand during his fiery years with Cream.


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

pavs said:


> With a little bit of Powerpoint you can do this!
> Here's mine...
> \m/
> p.s. Don't tell my boss ;o)


 


hidetox said:


> Da*n. Couldn't resist but to attempt one myself... ... nice work Pavs!


 


Harlequin tusk said:


> Ask Nuke, he has the same illustration for his setup.


Thank you, gentlement, for sharing your talents. I'm gonna try this out myself later. Lots of talented folks on this forum, that's for sure.


----------



## Keaulana

guitargoalie said:


> shame he's only using the jubilees for clean now, those were his best live dirty tones ever, live era guns and houston velvet revolver...drool



I agree


that concert of guns n roses slash tone was amazing


----------



## nightrain

here his old rig from the UYI tour

6 Jubilee heads! 











now THIS is slash tone 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPJM4czWkNw[/ame]


----------



## bulldozer1984

that Godfather theme showcases Slashs SLOW playing. he is very good at playing slow, which alot of people overlook. He makes those Gibsons cry.

He can play fast, go to 3:05 in this vid for a fast shreddy run, but its not his forte so to speak. Which is good too, there are enough shredders in this world. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImVPj12-4jI]Guns N Roses Tokyo Slash Solo (1992) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Marshall mike

I'm surprised most by the fact his pedal board is off stage and operated by his guitar tech! Do many famous guitarists do this?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Marshall mike said:


> I'm surprised most by the fact his pedal board is off stage and operated by his guitar tech! Do many famous guitarists do this?



A few big bands do so they can move around onstage. Metallica and System of a Down comes to mind. It's not uncommon.


----------



## Stonemole

^ Yup 'tallica sure do , apart from wah peddles for hamster. 

something i have seen on one of slash's LP's is it was fitted with a xlr cable and he seemed to be switching clean/OD via the pickup selector.....


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Stonemole said:


> ^ Yup 'tallica sure do , apart from wah peddles for hamster.
> 
> something i have seen on one of slash's LP's is it was fitted with a xlr cable and he seemed to be switching clean/OD via the pickup selector.....



Got any pics or videos? I think he has some guitars equipped with a piezo pickup.


----------



## Stonemole

i think this is it.....its been a while since i seen it. so i may be wrong. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNUaz64rYoM]Rock superstar Velvet revolver feat. Cypress Hill Slash great solo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thenoodler

I doubt it's XLR or anything fancy. He probably has the vol rolled back on the neck to keep it clean. Also it's possible his tech is off stage doing some switching which is mainly how Slash plays.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

thenoodler said:


> I doubt it's XLR or anything fancy. He probably has the vol rolled back on the neck to keep it clean. Also it's possible his tech is off stage doing some switching which is mainly how Slash plays.



This. Looks like a cable with a fancy jack.


----------



## Dizzyg12

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This. Looks like a cable with a fancy jack.




It's a 1/4 in to midi cable that he uses to connect to amplitube slash on his rack mounted Mac book. Duh!


Seriously though it could be a 1/4 to xlr that he's plugged into some kingpin of preamp rig or PA system. This looks like,a club in the ghetto so who knows that setup options he had.


----------



## AdamR

Keaulana said:


> He has always used Vintage 30



This is something I always wonder. Everyone is always looking for the AFD tone. What year did the V30s come out ? I bet he didnt record AFD with V30s, Likely green backs


----------



## thenoodler

AdamR said:


> This is something I always wonder. Everyone is always looking for the AFD tone. What year did the V30s come out ? I bet he didnt record AFD with V30s, Likely green backs



Yes the vintage 30s came much later on. He used what ever cab was available in the studio at the time and the amp was rented from SIR in LA. To this date there has never been 100% confirmation of the exact setup speakers mike position etc. Anyone who was there has long forgotten the fine details or has been paid to keep hush about it. The closest we've come is to have Santiago go back to listen to the original master tapes for guitar tracks when voicing the AFD 100. 
There are some really good lengthy threads attempting to recreate the history of the guitar recordings on AFD. Slash doesn't even remember the finer details or he's not saying if he does.
Imagine trying to remember something you did 30 years ago on a constant daily diet of Vodka and Jack Daniels.


----------



## duncan11

bulldozer1984 said:


> that Godfather theme showcases Slashs SLOW playing. he is very good at playing slow, which alot of people overlook. He makes those Gibsons cry.
> 
> He can play fast, go to 3:05 in this vid for a fast shreddy run, but its not his forte so to speak. Which is good too, there are enough shredders in this world.
> 
> Guns N Roses Tokyo Slash Solo (1992) - YouTube



That solo spot from the Tokyo show has always been one of my faves. I saw it posted up one time on one of these forums once with a caption "this man is drunk" 



thenoodler said:


> Yes the vintage 30s came much later on. He used what ever cab was available in the studio at the time and the amp was rented from SIR in LA. To this date there has never been 100% confirmation of the exact setup speakers mike position etc. Anyone who was there has long forgotten the fine details or has been paid to keep hush about it. The closest we've come is to have Santiago go back to listen to the original master tapes for guitar tracks when voicing the AFD 100.
> There are some really good lengthy threads attempting to recreate the history of the guitar recordings on AFD. Slash doesn't even remember the finer details or he's not saying if he does.
> Imagine trying to remember something you did 30 years ago on a constant daily diet of Vodka and Jack Daniels.



He even alludes to it in his book, saying there's no way to know because there are far too many variables when you look at cabs, speakers, mic placement and the overall settings the amp was on that day. We all agree on it's good tone, it's classic. It's inimitable end of story. 


On another note, is there a database or website that has the cool cartoonish clip art images of the gear that you can use??


----------



## thenoodler

duncan11 said:


> On another note, is there a database or website that has the cool cartoonish clip art images of the gear that you can use??



What I've seen comes from GuitarGeek - Guitar Rigs - Pro Gear Setups - Rig Diagrams, I found some Q&A on the site regarding the drawings.
"Q: Where can I get the images to make my own layout?

GuitarGeek: Be creative and draw them up yourself!

Q: I love those cute little pictures! Can you send me the gear images so i can make my own GuitarGeek setup?

GuitarGeek: That’s very flattering but I’m afraid it’s just not possible. We’ve spent countless hours developing the look and feel of the GuitarGeek site and would rather the images remain within the design savvy realm of the site.

Q: I’ve seen people posting their own crude versions GuitarGeek-style setups on the internet using your images. Can I do the same?

GuitarGeek: Only if you like breaking copyright laws and doing hard time in a federal prison."


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's not available to the public.


----------



## Alexhangman

Interesting thread. I'm on it. Here is my rig...


----------



## Cmasc966

thenoodler said:


> What I've seen comes from GuitarGeek - Guitar Rigs - Pro Gear Setups - Rig Diagrams, I found some Q&A on the site regarding the drawings.
> "Q: Where can I get the images to make my own layout?
> 
> GuitarGeek: Be creative and draw them up yourself!
> 
> Q: I love those cute little pictures! Can you send me the gear images so i can make my own GuitarGeek setup?
> 
> GuitarGeek: That’s very flattering but I’m afraid it’s just not possible. We’ve spent countless hours developing the look and feel of the GuitarGeek site and would rather the images remain within the design savvy realm of the site.
> 
> Q: I’ve seen people posting their own crude versions GuitarGeek-style setups on the internet using your images. Can I do the same?
> 
> GuitarGeek: Only if you like breaking copyright laws and doing hard time in a federal prison."



I could have sworn they have an option to make a personal rig for you to frame or something like that but for a ridiculous price. Guitar world used to have a rig setup just like guitar geek did at the end of every magazine by a different artist, did this site do/does that for the magazine? I haven't read a Guitar World in a decade or more so I'm not sure if they still have that feature.


----------



## El Gringo

celestion vintage 30"s came out in 1986 (from celestion website) so Slash had his Marshall cabs loaded with the vintage 30's in 1987 .that is the GnR sound


----------



## ricksconnected

very nice.


----------



## marshallmellowed

lucidspoon said:


> Hrm... I'm going to try out looping the cable coming out of my guitar 3 times on the ground... I bet that's where Slash tone comes from...



3 times is slightly too much (closer to 2 3/4), you'll never acheive Slash tone overlooking these details.


----------



## marshallmellowed

Marshall mike said:


> I'm surprised most by the fact his pedal board is off stage and operated by his guitar tech! Do many famous guitarists do this?



I believe his guitar tech is actually doing the playing also, Slash is just going through the motions and cashing the checks.


----------



## Oldpunk

Never quite understood all the slash hype. Way over rated to me.


----------



## Alexhangman

Oh, it seems to me that i reincornated the thread


----------



## Frodebro

Oldpunk said:


> Never quite understood all the slash hype. Way over rated to me.



You have to look at it in the context of what was going on in 1987-88 when he first started getting attention.


----------



## marshallmellowed

nightrain said:


> here his old rig from the UYI tour
> 
> 6 Jubilee heads!



Not one of his better live tones, IMO. I prefered his live tone with this later setup...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI_z2F__mhM[/ame]


----------



## rick16v

nightrain said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPJM4czWkNw



I do love his version of this. The little bends he does are really effective.


----------



## El Gringo

marshallmellowed said:


> Not one of his better live tones, IMO. I prefered his live tone with this later setup...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI_z2F__mhM


 thanks for this info !


----------



## maxamus

El Gringo said:


> celestion vintage 30"s came out in 1986 (from celestion website) so Slash had his Marshall cabs loaded with the vintage 30's in 1987 .that is the GnR sound



AFD was recorded in 86 between August and December couldn't of been V30s,
Possible speakers he used G12 80s, G12h30s Slash had and used a 82 cab and these two speakers were in those cabs or G12 65s.


----------



## Swede

marshallmellowed said:


> Not one of his better live tones, IMO. I prefered his live tone with this later setup...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oI_z2F__mhM



This tone is good, but that is just basic les paul in to a cranked MArshall tone......Love that


----------



## rick16v

Swede said:


> This tone is good, but that is just basic les paul in to a cranked MArshall tone......Love that



This is why I get puzzled when people who like Les Pauls and Marshall's criticise Slash's tone. To my ears It's not that far off generic.


----------



## vinceB

A picture of Slash's amps at Donington in 88. I believe those are three 2210's stacked up there. This must be before he discovered the Jubes.


----------

